# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics >  Make: Projects, USA

## Airicist

makeprojects.com




> Make: Projects, Powered By ProjectBoard is a joint venture between Make: and Engineering.com. We came together to connect and elevate those who create and problem solve through projects.

----------


## Airicist

Make It Wearable | Episode 1: Human Communication 

 Published on Feb 4, 2014




> Explore how wearable technology is improving our communication and changing the way we interact. In Episode 1, we speak with experts pushing the category forward, including a mobile journalist and "The Grandfather of Wearables."

----------


## Airicist

Make It Wearable | Episode 2: Human Health

 Published on Feb 13, 2014




> Wearables will impact future medical technology, affecting our health and fitness decisions and redefining the doctor-patient relationship. In Episode 2, we speak with academics, researchers, and a former NFL athlete to explore how wearables can improve our way of life and change the way we treat everything from mental disorders to sports injuries.

----------


## Airicist

Make It Wearable | Manipulate Your Dreams 

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> What if you could control your dreams? In Episode 5 of The Concepts, we look at iWinks' Aurora headband, which can enhance lucid dreaming (dream awareness) by playing a pattern of lights and sounds during REM sleep. This wearable technology may allow us to better understand our sleep patterns and dreams, while providing whimsical, personal dream experiences.

----------


## Airicist

The Road To The Finale | Intel's Make It Wearable Challenge 

 Published on Sep 3, 2014




> We're entering the final phase of the Intel Make it Wearable challenge. Over 400 worldwide teams applied and just 10 teams remain. These 10 finalists will participate in the mentorship and incubation phase, coming one step closer to the $500,000 grand prize. The final judging day approaches quickly. See what the finalists have in store.

----------

